# James Hoffmann on nespresso



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah, that's not a spelling mistake. Interesting article. Who needs an EK to hit those extractions









http://www.jimseven.com/2015/05/21/an-analysis-of-nespresso-part-i/


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Think I will hang on to my kit for now


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Interesting read, and about time someone did this kind of research, really


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Interesting!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I did some work with capsules a few years ago....in the pods/capsules there is a little filter paper, which effectively removes most of the fines and why he didn't see any fines. The coffee is ground super fine and there is rarely more than 7g of it. In a capsule if you refill them with very fine coffee you can get a second use out of some of them, but if that filter paper rips...gush and fines. A some capsules can contain a LOT of robusta, up to 100%, this helps give crema as does the restrictor designed to enhance crema formation.

When testing I had coffee from capsules that tasted OK ish (e.g. I could drink it) 100% good quality Arabica to very poor 100% over roasted Robusta (which I couldnt drink). The taste to me, for good quality pod/capsule, is better than a spoon and a jar...but a class apart from a prosumer espresso machine shot. It is easiest to think about it as a class of coffee.


Instant coffee...certain taste, many people drink as a sort of coffee flavoured beverage

Nespresso - fast coffee that is a step above instant...lots of marketing, process fast and looks impressive

Filter Supermarket Coffee - a long drink, probably on a par with diluted nespresso

Properly ground and filtered speciality coffee from a roaster...long drink in a different league to those mentioned before

Prosumer espresso machine coffee with decent grinder....class parart from first 3, different drink to 4.


However, Nespresso, still tastes like crap to me.....

P.S. Perhaps it might also make you consider whether extraction % are meaningful or not?


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

Very interesting - I think that if Nespresso were motivated to take on the more esoteric side of the market they could be very disruptive indeed, every time I've tried Nespresso I've been surprised at how drinkable it was (not "good" per se, but drinkable). I kind of relish in the faff of it all though!

There's a Fuschia Nespresso on Amazon Lightning deals in 15 minutes if anyone is interested after reading this







- http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QVKMPII/ref=gb1h_img_c-2_8707_e735c0e4?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_s=center-new-2&pf_rd_r=1MFWJBZDHR5QCJC36PXK&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_p=577138707


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I refracted my brother in law's Nespresso when he got it, I was quite keen to demonstrate how useless it was...I was somewhat surprised to find that 21% (Cosi) to 27%EY (Rosabaya) "espresso" shots (48 & 44g respectively) didn't taste overextracted, "lungos" at 110g were ~29%EY and bitter as you'd expect, didn't mess about with their programming, but did wonder what "lungos" would taste like in the 70-80g region. Tried one at the 45g setting...not good, too intense.

Not my preference in coffee, but not "bad coffee" either, they've done their homework and so long as you read the little ristretto/espresso/lungo icons on the boxes, your extractions should come in...just press the button, my 11 year old niece it the house barista. The capsules hold more than the 5g stated in many cases and are consistent for variety when weighed on 0.1g resolution scales.

Interestingly, I have also had sweet tasting moka pot extractions from preground coffee that measured in the mid 20's EY-wise.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> P.S. Perhaps it might also make you consider whether extraction % are meaningful or not?


Why?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

very interesting. I have always liked a shot of nespresso and have a machine in the cupboard on standby.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

There was a Nespresso machine in the Hotel in Tel Aviv.

It was average ,low grade slightly stale tasting espresso/lungo.

Ive been served much much worse in some supposedly 'specialty' cafes.......

Imagine the same capsules but with fresh tasty coffee......


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> There was a Nespresso machine in the Hotel in Tel Aviv.
> 
> It was average ,low grade slightly stale tasting espresso/lungo.
> 
> ...


Yeah been there and tried that, the grind is very different to what we perceive as espresso grind i have found, i filled some up and sealed them, then gave a friend to try out, didn't work at all, i think the capsules may have been slightly out of spec compared to the real ones.

I have some more which i keep meaning to try and test on a machine myself, i just cant bear to bring myself to actually buying one.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> very interesting. I have always liked a shot of nespresso and have a machine in the cupboard on standby.


Guilty secrets


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

That's an excellent presentation from, Britta Folmer, at Nespresso - so unusual to have somebody with charts in a presentation who actually takes the time to explain what they mean properly...


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> That's an excellent presentation from, Britta Folmer, at Nespresso - so unusual to have somebody with charts in a presentation who actually takes the time to explain what they mean properly...


That's what we scientists do!









The trick is to make it sound like we don't think we are talking to a room full of idiots whilst we are doing it!

Knowing your audience is key in any form of presentation, whether scientific conference or stand up comedian.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> That's what (we) some some scientists do!


Slight modification on that one , otherwise totally agree.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> Slight modification on that one , otherwise totally agree.


you are not wrong!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Interesting article.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It is an interesting article - and good to have the time to carry out the researching. One his most telling points is:

*Speciality coffee doesn't offer anything to the consumer who wants to drink great espresso at home, but doesn't want a new hobby.*


----------

